# I just love eggs so much - your fav food?



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I don't know what I would do without them. They are delicious any way you cook them and are used in so many things.
I loved fried eggs, sunny side up, hard boiled, soft boiled, deviled, poached. They are delicious with ketchup, barbeque sauce, A1 and so much more
I love them with steak, I love them in my ramen, in my sammiches, on my toast, with my Toast!
There are so many ways to cook them and never enough in my fridge. 
My mom makes the best chorizo and eggs. Oh man and breakfast burritos... You just can't go wrong with eggs. 
And they are even really important to have for ratties, see they know what's up.
Toast loves having breakfast with me when I make eggs and I always share.
I've gone through 6 cartons since I've been back in Vegas. I might me ingesting too much cholesterol and protein. But I'd rather die fat and happy than never get to eat the foods I like.
My other favorite food's are eel, cheese mussels, steamed pork buns, gyoza (potstickers), Carne asadas aaand AVOCADO. I LOVE AVOCADO. That happens to go amazingly with eggs too.
I'm the words if the amazing Andrew, Zimmerman, "if it looks good, eat it!"

I love cooking in general.

So what are your favorite foods?
And if you know of another awesome way to cook eggs tell me tell me tell me pleeeeeease.

(also want sure whether to put this in lounge or rants and raves cause I feel like I am raving about eggs)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

If someone told me I could no longer cook, they may as well kill me. I love cooking and baking. 

My favorite thing to cook is soup, any kind, I love chopping all the veggies. 
My favorite thing to bake is cheesecake
My favorite thing to create is marshmallows 

My favorite real food to eat is roasted tomato farro risotto.
My favorite not food is Doritos
Annnnd my favorite candy is kinder bueno 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Yes! Eel and avocado is amazing (especially together).

I am completely in love with frito pie. Chili by itself is incredible but chili with fritos, sour cream and cheese tossed in is BEAUTIFUL. Also bratwurst. And green chile on anything. Ahhh. ;D


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

JLSaufl said:


> If someone told me I could no longer cook, they may as well kill me. I love cooking and baking.
> 
> My favorite thing to cook is soup, any kind, I love chopping all the veggies.
> My favorite thing to bake is cheesecake
> ...


Omgosh I would die if I couldn't cook. I love making soups too. For dinner today I made some ramen with beef stock, chopped carrots and onions (didn't have anything else in the drawer) and I soft boiled an egg in it while the noodles were on ice and put in some chicken and then put it all in a bowl topped with sliced mushrooms and the soft boiled egg cut in half. My mom thought the presentation was so good she took a picture.

I'm not nearly as experienced as my mom who lives to cook. She wants to open her own restaurant one day. 
My brother loves food too, me and him used to stay up all night watching no reservations and bizarre foods on the travel channel and we would make all kinds of stuff in the middle of the night.

And oh my gosh.... You can make marshmallows at home!? I love marshmallows.... Peeps are one of my favorite junk foods.
I have a collection of peeps merchandize, I'm even wearing a peeps shirt right now. I got peeps pajamas somewhere too.

But on the soups subject I can't decide what my favorite soup is. It's probably a toss up been lobster bisque, French onion and cheesy broccoli... There are too many amazing soups. Gosh I could talk about food all day.
I also love cooking stuff for my ratties. I made them banana smoothies today. They loved it. Everyone was diving in face first except for Toast who was dipping her paw in, it was way too cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Siringo said:


> Yes! Eel and avocado is amazing (especially together).
> 
> I am completely in love with frito pie. Chili by itself is incredible but chili with fritos, sour cream and cheese tossed in is BEAUTIFUL. Also bratwurst. And green chile on anything. Ahhh. ;D


Oh man I have never heard of frito pie before but chilli, sour cream, cheese AND fritos sounds like heaven.

And OMG I love how most eel sushi has avocado on it. It's meant to be! Well and avocado are the new peanut butter and jelly. You just can't have one without the other. Eel has got to be the most delicious meat I've ever tasted. I got a bottle of unagi sauce in my fridge cause it reminds me of the taste. I guess the unagi sauce is probably what makes it so delicious. But I've tried the sauce with other meats and it just doesn't compare.
Unagi sauce is also known as sweet soy sauce and eel sauce if one of the other names is more familiar



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I could make soup every day. I make my own egg noodles and spatzle for veggie soup. I love leek and potato, probably my favskie. 
Marshmallows are super easy to make. It's the only reason I have a kitchenaid stand mixer. So I can make marshmallows. Once you make them you will never ever buy store bought again. 

I write about food a lot on my not popular blog. 

I also really love grocery shopping. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

JLSaufl said:


> I could make soup every day. I make my own egg noodles and spatzle for veggie soup. I love leek and potato, probably my favskie.
> Marshmallows are super easy to make. It's the only reason I have a kitchenaid stand mixer. So I can make marshmallows. Once you make them you will never ever buy store bought again.
> 
> I write about food a lot on my not popular blog.
> ...


Man I just found out you could make egg nog really easy too recently. All those years of waiting until the holidays.
Oh oh we have a stand mixer. I need to look up how to make marshmallows. 

I used to love grocery shopping. But my dad became a couponer and shopping trips take hoooooours and we only buy what we have coupons for. He keeps a huge binder full of them and he goes down every aisle and flips through every page. We have more shampoo than any sane human should have at one time.
But he keeps the fridge stocked with eggs 80% of the time so I'm happy.
I just hate being dragged on all these shopping trips. 
On the bright side he saves hundreds a month. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My boyfriend came back from japan and made me tamago which is eggs, sugar, and soy sauce and it is my favorite food. Confession: I can eat a carton of eggs made into tamago within a day.


----------

